# Hot Dogs



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I like all-beef (beef & beef parts I guess >.<) hot dogs. I can't seem to find them at the grocery. So many turkey choices, but where's the beef?

The chedraui imports area has oscar meyer imported hot dogs - the chicken variety, not their beef ones. Sigh. 

Last time I visited relatives in the US they had chicken/turkey hot dogs. They were rubbery. Ugh. 

There are some kinds of hot dogs they have that had names I couldn't translate, like vienese style or something, I thought maybe someone here could tell me whether those are what I want or if I am going to have to do without.

I could just try something, but I always seem to, er, chicken out at the last minute and put them back.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

eastwind said:


> I like all-beef (beef & beef parts I guess >.<) hot dogs. I can't seem to find them at the grocery. So many turkey choices, but where's the beef?
> 
> The chedraui imports area has oscar meyer imported hot dogs - the chicken variety, not their beef ones. Sigh.
> 
> ...


Costco has Kirkland Brand all beef hot dogs. They freeze well. Good thing because there are a lot of hot dogs in the package. If you like sauerkraut (like me) you get pick that up at Sam's.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

What you want are kosher hot dogs!


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> What you want are kosher hot dogs!


I don't think they are kosher - but Sabrett hot dogs were pretty good in the US.

https://sabrett.com/

By far the best hot dogs as a kid growing up were at two hot dog joints across the street from each other in Fort Lee NJ. Hiram's and Callahan's. It looks like Hiram's is still there. They deep fry the hot dogs in beer. Two hot dogs and a Yahoo...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

horseshoe846 said:


> I don't think they are kosher - but Sabrett hot dogs were pretty good in the US.
> 
> https://sabrett.com/


According to the website, Sabrett hot dogs are "kosher style" but not kosher.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Isla Verde said:


> What you want are kosher hot dogs!


Yes, kosher hot dogs tend to be much better quality and flavorful, but I like them grilled with a couple of strips of bacon wrapped around them, sorta defeating the kosher aspect. But it's delicious!


----------



## MrNeal (Apr 7, 2017)

We love those Costco Hot Dogs, they're really very good 
I dont know how I'm going to get over, not having a real German butcher/pork store a couple of minutes from the house

I remember back in the late 80's at least, very tasty sausage street vendors on the streets, in Acapulco and even Mexico City.
I have only changed planes in D.F. the last two times heading to Oaxaca though.

I make saurkraut, from the package, rinsed and drained very very well.
I sautee onions, garlic, add a Bay leaf, chopped up apple or applesauce,
juniper berries, a good pinch of caraway seeds, thin slice of ginger, salt & pepper, apple cider vinegar if it needs it
chicken stock or powdered bullion just enough to cover, and you simmer it slow for like an hour.
it's really good, it gets sort of sweet & sour after cooking for a while.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

My wife is without a doubt the cook in the family. The closest we come to real German food is her using the recipes my grandmother/mother gave her. My favorite meal of all is rouladen and my wife has that nailed. 

We have yet to find a decent German restaurant in Mexico.

About a week ago I was lounging in the supermarket and noticed this bin of Tapioca. Went to the internet - found a recipe for pudding - spent about a half hour stirring this stuff and it turned out inedible.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Being single, I don't have a costco membership. I've never even darkened their door in the US, I just figured it wasn't for me. But I read on the PV forum that they have more imported stuff than walmart, so it might be worth wandering around in the store to see if there are enough things I can't get anywhere else to make it worth buying the membership.

I'll have another look at walmart too, but I looked there before and thought it was all turkey hot dogs.

Is it going to have to be an imported brand? Is an all-beef hot dog just not a Mexican thing at all?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Mexicans hot dogs are like French hot dogs ..lousy..


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

eastwind said:


> But I read on the PV forum that they have more imported stuff than walmart, so it might be worth wandering around in the store to see if there are enough things I can't get anywhere else to make it worth buying the membership.
> 
> Is it going to have to be an imported brand? Is an all-beef hot dog just not a Mexican thing at all?


For imported items, my choice would be Superama and not Costco. Since I couldn't use a 2-liter jar of mayo, I opt for Superama over Costco. Of course, I you need a 48 roll package of papel de baño, go to Costco.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

eastwind said:


> Being single, I don't have a costco membership. I've never even darkened their door in the US, I just figured it wasn't for me. But I read on the PV forum that they have more imported stuff than walmart, so it might be worth wandering around in the store to see if there are enough things I can't get anywhere else to make it worth buying the membership.
> 
> I'll have another look at walmart too, but I looked there before and thought it was all turkey hot dogs.
> 
> Is it going to have to be an imported brand? Is an all-beef hot dog just not a Mexican thing at all?


I cannot speak to Mexican hot dogs - but it sounds a little scary to me.

Regarding Costco - because the size of the thing you are purchasing is often times lager than what you might find at your usual supermarket you save a little (bulk). Plus if you use your Costco credit card AND have a premium account you can get a 4% rebate. But - US imported items are definitely becoming more pricey.

We go to Walmart once a week or so; cat food, wine if it is on sale, farmacia items (they honor INAPAM). I like their frozen pizzas, etc. It is like over the years we know what we want to buy where we want.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

joaquinx said:


> For imported items, my choice would be Superama and not Costco. Since I couldn't use a 2-liter jar of mayo, I opt for Superama over Costco. Of course, I you need a 48 roll package of papel de baño, go to Costco.


Superama is the 'high-end' walmart - Which is also Sam's. Owned by the same company - which is why you often see them occupy the same complex. Much like Costco and Mega (or as some Mexican friends refer to as Commercial.) 

Since the papel de bano does not go bad - and since we have the closet space to store it - much like the paper towels - it makes sense to stock it up in a convenient closet - much as we did for years in the US. (Paper products for some reason are very expensive in Mecico).


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

horseshoe846 said:


> I cannot speak to Mexican hot dogs - but it sounds a little scary to me.


Yeah, exactly why I was asking. Probably just trying something wouldn't kill me, but I wouldn't want to find out the hard way that I needed to do more than my usual cooking method, which is good for pre-cooked meat but not sufficient for uncooked meat. 

(I'll share my special secret recipe for microwaving hot dogs: 50% power for 50 seconds one at a time. Use full power and they all split open like a hot dog bun, especially cheap hot dogs that are high in water content. Which I suppose provides a sort of symmetry, but that isn't my goal.)

I haven't shopped at superama before since they're not as convenient to the bus routes I'm on, but I'll give them a visit based on your recommendation, joaquinx, and see what they have that might be worth an occasional trip.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

eastwind said:


> Being single, I don't have a costco membership. I've never even darkened their door in the US, I just figured it wasn't for me. But I read on the PV forum that they have more imported stuff than walmart, so it might be worth wandering around in the store to see if there are enough things I can't get anywhere else to make it worth buying the membership.
> 
> I'll have another look at walmart too, but I looked there before and thought it was all turkey hot dogs.
> 
> Is it going to have to be an imported brand? Is an all-beef hot dog just not a Mexican thing at all?


You get 2 cards when you buy a Costco membership, so find a friend to split it with, which is what I do. Am also single, but there are things they have there that make it worthwhile for me- good multigrain bread, big bags of coffee, organic frozen fruit, to name a few. I'm not one of those folks who emerge from Costco with a giant cart loaded to the brim, but I do enjoy the things I can get there that aren't available anywhere else. And they have a hassle-free return policy, which is pretty rare in Mexico.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Amazingly OXXO sells all beef hotdogs ready to eat called Vikingo.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm vegan, so I can't comment on their quality, but street stands selling hot dogs wrapped in bacon seem popular here. I will resist the temptation to make a more explicit editorial comment.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

AlanMexicali said:


> Amazingly OXXO sells all beef hotdogs ready to eat called Vikingo.


Aaarrrgghh! If OXXO hot dogs were the only source of animal protein, I'd be a vegan too.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Amazingly OXXO sells all beef hotdogs ready to eat called Vikingo.


Who knew the Vikings kept kosher?


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I wasn't sure whether you were trolling about the vikingo hot dogs at oxxo, but I had a look at them anyway. They look a better than the hot dogs at 7-11 in the US. For one thing it looked like they'd been put out recently. In the US the 7-11 dogs look petrified, like they've been there twisting in grease for ages. But I didn't see any way to tell that the vikingo hot dogs were beef (or beef parts) rather than turkey or even horse meat. The ones they were selling in packages in the refrigerator were not vikingo and said they were turkey.

I suppose perhaps that with hot dogs, the rule is that if you have to ask what's in it you can't eat it.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

eastwind said:


> I wasn't sure whether you were trolling about the vikingo hot dogs at oxxo, but I had a look at them anyway. They look a better than the hot dogs at 7-11 in the US. For one thing it looked like they'd been put out recently. In the US the 7-11 dogs look petrified, like they've been there twisting in grease for ages. But I didn't see any way to tell that the vikingo hot dogs were beef (or beef parts) rather than turkey or even horse meat. The ones they were selling in packages in the refrigerator were not vikingo and said they were turkey.
> 
> I suppose perhaps that with hot dogs, the rule is that if you have to ask what's in it you can't eat it.


Some of their signs advertising deals like "2 for $24" pesos above the área where they are have stated they are 100% "carne de res". All beef.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

eastwind said:


> i wasn't sure whether you were trolling about the vikingo hot dogs at oxxo, but i had a look at them anyway. They look a better than the hot dogs at 7-11 in the us. For one thing it looked like they'd been put out recently. In the us the 7-11 dogs look petrified, like they've been there twisting in grease for ages. But i didn't see any way to tell that the vikingo hot dogs were beef (or beef parts) rather than turkey or even horse meat. The ones they were selling in packages in the refrigerator were not vikingo and said they were turkey.
> 
> I suppose perhaps that with hot dogs, the rule is that if you have to ask what's in it you can't eat it.


think !


----------

